# Are blueberries ok for dogs?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Weird question, I know, but my daughter wanted to give Kodee the last part of her blueberry pancake (maybe 1/4 of a pancake?), but I wouldn't let her. It was chock-full of blueberries (yes, the real ones! ) Kodee doesn't get much "table" food, other than meat, eggs, yogurt, etc. But I thought I'd heard that blueberries were good for dogs? Is that true? Not that I'm going to start feeding them to him on a regular basis (or pancakes, either for that matter), but I wanted to find out if he has some, will that hurt him? I like to include as much variety in his diet as I can, both for nutrition and sometimes just plain ol' variety. Even if berries are necessary, if he likes them and they don't hurt anything, I'd like to at least offer him some. He may hate them for all I know.









(And maybe I'm thinking it's cranberries that are good for dogs - can't remember)?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I see blueberries listed in ingredients in dog food. My DH just defrosted a bag that I froze from last year picking. I was going to give the birds some and use some for ?? The dogs always hoover the birdroom floor so they will get blueberries in the clean-up, I am sure. It is a "brainfood".


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Blueberries are in Wellness dry food. I'd be more concerned about the fat in the pancake! 

Morgan doesn't like blueberries, won't touch them if my kids drop them on the floor. Although she ate wellness for 6 years and there was an occasion where she helped Luther hide the evidence of a stolen blueberry pie! 

Cranberries she likes.

From the wellness website:

"Blueberries, Whole
Blueberries are rich in Vitamin A & C, Potassium, Fiber and various carotenoids which are valuable anti-oxidants. Fresh blueberries provide flavor, taste and color of fresh fruits.

Cranberries
We add cranberries to our cat food as an excellent source of Vitamin C and unique natural source of tannins (astringents found in plants) that prevents harmful bacteria from thriving in the urinary tract.

Cranberry Extract Powder
Cranberry extract powder is the dehydrated form of the cranberry plant and is an excellent source of vitamin C. Dried or dehydrated fruits are nutrient dense and allow us to use more than whole fruits, since they have significantly lower water content than whole/fresh fruits.

Cranberry Fiber
Cranberry fiber is the fibrous pulp that includes the flesh and skin of the cranberry. It is an excellent source of vitamin C and also and excellent stool softener. Cranberries have long been known to aid in urinary tract health and since in a majority of fruits, especially cranberries, the “goodness” is found directly in the skin and pulp. This is a truly unique fiber source."


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My dogs love blueberries in yogurt. They are good for dogs and for us. Share a handful with her.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaBlueberries are in Wellness dry food


Yes they are, my girl just loves wellness


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Belle loves them and she'll eat them frozen. I've been finding fresh ones on sale so i buy them and freeze them. Belle would probably eat anything but she loves blueberries and she drinks cranberry/blueberry juice or blueberry/pomegranate juice. I think blue berries are in Halo food also.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, all. I broke down and let Kodee have 3 or 4 bites of my blueberry pancake (picture me sitting on the couch, tossing bites of pancake to him where he's laying on his bed!)







He's such a rotten thing.







He loved it, although it could have been the pancake/syrup surrounding the blueberries that he liked! LOL! 

Tomorrow a.m. I will offer him some plain blueberries when I make the kids' breakfast, and see if he likes them without the garnish. Ha!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I toss blueberries into Camper's raw food often. I smash them. He doesn't like the rolly-poly-ness of them otherwise. 

Will you be serving bruch as a regular thing? My kids will ALL be over. Zamboni especially likes pancakes (and French toast!)


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

mine eat blueberries quite often. they love em!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Pancakes... ahhh, the life...









Wanna do blueberries with all their antioxidants for dogs nice and cheaply? Buy a frozen bag, and thaw a lil at a time in a ziplock in the fridge!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, after the good reviews, I just let my pups try some frozen ones I had. Levi loved them (go figure, Mr. Piggy himself). Leyna licked them and walked off. Levi was more than happy to take her portion (and then some)!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I can see that Levi and Grimm are compadres-in-oinkhood!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs won't eat them! I tried to give them one as a treat this am, and even Onyx left it...usually she is like "Mikey" and will eat most anything, especially if there is competition.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

I eat them and my dogs eat them daily







Awesome benefits!



> Quote:Health Benefits
> 
> Blueberries are literally bursting with nutrients and flavor, yet very low in calories. Recently, researchers at Tufts University analyzed 60 fruits and vegetables for their antioxidant capability. Blueberries came out on top, rating highest in their capacity to destroy free radicals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Good question, thanks for bringing this subject to our attention.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

i often hike through blueberry fields in the SW Virginia "Highlands" and my dog loves to graze on them. If only i could get him to pick them for me! curiously he wont eat blueberries that have been frozen, but I've never let him try pie or pancakes.


----------

